

FedEx Kinkos Won't Print Our Christmas Card - georgecmu
http://www.cringely.com/2009/12/15/fedex-kinkos-wont-print-our-christmas-card/

======
IvyMike
Serious question: Why is this story from 2009 being posted now? I feel like I
missed something.

